# Sticky  What Saltwater Fish Did You Get Today?



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

This should be a fun thread.
Did you get any fish today, if so, what did you get?


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

well was really looking but couldnt get any wanted to get a sick hipo but wife said no i can cure ich pretty easy


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

today i got three more green reef chromis


----------



## cstevens (Sep 27, 2009)

I didn't purchase these but my seahorse just gave birth to 20+ baby seahorses. There are so many. 


champ.


----------



## beanycolleeny (May 25, 2010)

I got a tiny scooter blenny. I named him Oscar


----------



## fishhafner13 (Aug 25, 2011)

i gotta flame angel yesterday.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I've been going back and forth between a few different species and finally put a Limbaughi Damselfish and a Gold Assessor Basslet on order. I have no experience with Damsels or Bass but these 2 particular subspecies are suppose to be "community" friendly. Wish us all luck!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Goby said:


> I've been going back and forth between a few different species and finally put a Limbaughi Damselfish and a Gold Assessor Basslet on order. I have no experience with Damsels or Bass but these 2 particular subspecies are suppose to be "community" friendly. Wish us all luck!


So the Limbaughi Chromis is doing great, but he's much bossier than I expected. He has made great friends with my Coral Beauty and they swim together all over the tank. He's not particularily nice to my fire gobies however. The Gold Assessor Basslet was killed by a Magenta Dottyback after just one day...I was so p|ssed. Dotty has been living in the refugium since shortly thereafter. I haven't decided if I'll give her a chance in the display...she is very pretty but also very mean.

Yesterday I got really crazy and came home with a plump and perky Carribean Rock Flower Anemone and Feather Duster. These are both a first for me and my fingers are crossed. I acclimated them for many hours. They've been in the quarantine tank for about 10 hours and appear to look the same as they did prior to purchase...still plump and perky. I'm nervous for them though...I hope they do okay.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> ics:


lol...is that a hint?

Okay, when my son gets home tonight I'll have him show me how to use our fancy camera...I've honestly never used it.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

phil_pl said:


> today i got three more green reef chromis


I just got two os those^^  Yesterday.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

They aren't fishes, but the newest addition to my tank is a bubble tip nem and some frog spawn. My clowns are so happy! Love them.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

lkfishy said:


> They aren't fishes, but the newest addition to my tank is a bubble tip nem and some frog spawn. My clowns are so happy! Love them.


What is bubble tip nem?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

haha, sorry for my slang. We have been calling ours "Mr. Nem" I shouldn't have assumed everyone else would know what I meant


----------



## gpd605x (Jun 28, 2012)

Got 2 Yellowtail Damsels and 2 Blue/Green Chromis















(He's hiding)


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

2 clownfish, 1 cardinalfish


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Not fish ,but traded in 5 lbs. of calurpa for 4 pepermint shrimp yesterday.I hope they really eat small aptasia(I'm killing the big)!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just got my third marine betta!I have a pair in my 75reef,but plan on moving them to my newly set up 120.For now the new betta(pretty small{2" totall length) is in my 29 reef,but he will be replacing the pair in the 75 when I move them.Definately one of my favorite fish of all time!Rarely available(at least in my area),I heard someone say"where is the comet" less than 5 minutes after I got him.Glad I didn't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lucky boy two weekends in a row!I got a PAIR of snowflake clownfish.This was the first time I have ever seen them in my area(10-15 stores) or even in person.They are still small(young) and seemed to enjoy each others company in the store ,so I'm really hoping they form a true pair(they can change sex to make this work).They will be the first fish to go in my 120.Here's a picture of the 120 as it is right now;


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I got a miniatus grouper today.He is in the 120 that is boarderline aggressive(he may be south of the boarder)but mostlythe tank is " if you fit in my mouth you will' tank!Other tank mates include panther grouper,bat fish,lionfish,bi color angel and a snowflake morray eel.As Madness stated about his fowlr before;"it's a fun tank to feed!"


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> I got a miniatus grouper today.He is in the 120 that is boarderline aggressive(he may be south of the boarder)but mostlythe tank is " if you fit in my mouth you will' tank!Other tank mates include panther grouper,bat fish,lionfish,bi color angel and a snowflake morray eel.As Madness stated about his fowlr before;"it's a fun tank to feed!"


I Googled your fish...very nice. I'm thinking my entire tank would be a short order for him. I have girly-fish, and when one decides to grow muscles they get sentenced to either the sump or Craigslist.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

So got the king of saltwater tonight.A juvinelle(about 4-5 ") emperor angel.Still in blue semi circlre color but probably (by seeing his dorsal "washing out") just getting ready to turn.There have been a couple other additions to the 120 since last post so this tank is probably fully stocked now(certainly is overstocked if I actually planned on keeping fish through their life being full grown).additions before him are ,another lionfish,mono sebae and sq.anthias.It has truely turned into a very colorful and active tank.Still very fun to feed.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lost my mono and batfish to ich and the anthius was eaten by lionfish!($45 snack!).
So with a little "wiggle" room I am adding a Harlequin Tusk fish today!He is about the size of my miniatus grouper so hopefully there should no issues as he is the new kid on the block.
Stock photo of harlequin;AOL Search


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Picked up a powder blue tang last weekend.Presently residing in my 29 to eat all the algae and wait it out till the 120g fro NJ gets straightened out.
AOL Search
It seems I post the most on this thread as of late?
Doesn't anyone else with salt tanks(you know who you are) buy any fish?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Chevron tang.Put him in the 120 and the powder blue is pissed!I've read this could go on for a week maybe ,but I'm not sure I can watch it for more than a day or two!
AOL Search


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## CADuke (Aug 17, 2015)

Got me lawnmower blenny, but lost a azure damsel.


----------

